# R.I.P. Billy R. Felix



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Father Billy Felix Passed Away Yesterday At 9:25 AM

He Was A Good Man Loved To Hang Around With Family And Friends Joke Around And Bullshit But What He Loved To Do The Most Was Cruise Around In His 1937 Chevy Before He Got Sick He rolled That Car Everywhere Even If It Was Just Around The Block To Get Some Cigg's Or To Schools To Pick up His Grand Kids Or Even Rollin About 60 And Hittin Switches On The Freeway lol. He Was Good Friends With Alot Of People And He Will Sure Be Remember'd By All Of Us Here In Vegas And In Southern California Where He Grew Up And ect.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry bro. Keep his memory alive.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks To Danny D, Abel Rocha, Efrin "Bugs" Gonzalez, And Ruben "Buggz" Ochoa for All Of There Help With The Casket


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: R.I.P BILLY we well miss you :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sorry to hear that man, stay up.


----------



## 87lsmonte (Aug 19, 2005)

R.I.P. Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

i remember him on the feeway hit'n switches lol i will miss him :tears: :tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:tears: R.I.P :tears:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

All Las Vegas Riders

If U Wish To Attend My Fathers Services U Are More Than Welcome To Come By

Viewing Will Be Held on Friday At 3:00 Pm to 5:00 Pm Mass Will Be Held At 5:00 Pm And This Will Be Held At St. Elizabeth Roman Cathlioc Church In Summerlin

The Funeral service On Saturday Will Be At The Same Church at 1:00 Pm Then We Will Drive From The Church To The Burial At Palms On North Jones



Lookin To Have Alot Of Clubs Come Out To Pay There Respects To My Father u can Fly Club Colors Both Days And Hope To See U Guys Bring Out As Many Lowriders As Possible The Desirable Ones Will Be Bringing Out Our Cars Saturday And Having Them stay At The Cemetary Where The Burial Is Gonna Take Place Then Car Pool To The Church For The Services And The Cars Will Be Attended And Watched Not Left Alone And The Ceremony Will Have Coverage in LRM So Hope To See Alot Of Vegas Riders Get Together And Pay There Respects To A Fellow Rider




If U Need Any more information Or Contact Information PM Me Or LifeAfterDeath 2 



Thanks Everyone


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87lsmonte_@Sep 26 2007, 09:06 PM~8877976
> *R.I.P.  Sorry for your loss bro.
> *



x2 :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

My condolences go out to The Felix and Desirable Ones families... Billy was a great person and I consider myself priviledged to have known him. He was a true rider and family man. He will be greatly missed in this town and in the entire Lowriding community.

R.I.P. Billy :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

sorry about your father... :tears: RIP :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Sep 26 2007, 09:25 PM~8878140
> *My condolences go out to The Felix and Desirable Ones families... Billy was a great person and I consider myself priviledged to have known him. He was a true rider and family man. He will be greatly missed in this town.
> 
> R.I.P. Billy  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Let The Word Get Around To As Many Clubs And People With Lowriders As Possible

Thank you


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

r.i.p.... 

take care my lowrider brother....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Condolences from the De Alba Family. Billy will be missed. :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

SORRY ABOUT THE LOST , MAY HE REST IN PEACE!!!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your great loss, may your father rest in peace. And im sure he would love his caskit it would make any lowrider proud


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

The Rodriquez family would like to give our condolences to the Felix family. It was truly an honor to call Billy a friend. He treated everybody with respect and was, in return, highly respected. He will be truly missed, but will always be in our hearts. 

With all our hearts and love.... The Rodriquez Family :tears: R.I.P. Billy :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DAMM ANOTHER RIDER GONE ......THIS HAS GOT TO STOP ....R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

R.I.P. Dad

Billy R. Felix

5/3/52 - 9/25/07


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO SORRY MAN I FEEL FOR YOU HOMIE, RIP MR FELIX MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:angel: :angel: 

May he scrape down the gold paved roads in heaven. RIP.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn and only in mid 50's the lowrider world is at a great loss.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry to hear that homie may he rest in peace .


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE WE JUST FOUND OUT TODAY WOULD HAVE DEFINETLY BEEN AT THE FUNERAL IF WE WOULD HAVE KNOWN PRAYERS FROM R FAMILY TO YOURS :angel: :angel: 
MAY YOUR DAD RIDE IN PIECE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

sorry for your loss. r.i.p :angel:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 26 2007, 08:16 PM~8878075
> *All Las Vegas Riders
> 
> If U Wish To Attend My Fathers Services U Are More Than Welcome To Come By
> ...


LETS KEEP THIS UP TOP.... BILLY WAS A GOOD, HUMBLE RIDER HE DESERVES TO GO TO THE NEXT LIFE WITH CLASS... LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN! :angel:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

WAIT SO THE FUNERAL IS THIS SAT THE FLYER I SEEN AT RONS SAID THIS PAST SATURDAY GOODTIMES WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE IN FULL FORCE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 26 2007, 11:22 PM~8878836
> *IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE WE JUST FOUND OUT TODAY WOULD HAVE DEFINETLY BEEN AT THE FUNERAL IF WE WOULD HAVE KNOWN PRAYERS FROM R FAMILY TO YOURS  :angel:  :angel:
> MAY YOUR DAD RIDE IN PIECE
> *



he just passed yesterday the funeral will be heald friday and saturday we are bringing all the cars to his graveside saturday before he gets laid to rest so hope to see you guys out with your rides

:angel:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rest in peace


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 26 2007, 10:25 PM~8878847
> *WAIT SO THE FUNERAL IS THIS SAT THE FLYER I SEEN AT RONS SAID THIS PAST SATURDAY GOODTIMES WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE IN FULL FORCE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:angel: Rest In Peace :angel: 
From ELITE Car Club


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 26 2007, 10:25 PM~8878847
> *WAIT SO THE FUNERAL IS THIS SAT THE FLYER I SEEN AT RONS SAID THIS PAST SATURDAY GOODTIMES WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE IN FULL FORCE
> *


:thumbsup: IT WILL DEFINATELY BE GOOD TO HAVE ALL RIDERS WITH US, HE WOULD LIKE THAT!!!! THANKS BROTHERS AND SISTERS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

rip


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres A Trip Back To Memory Lane 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1GtO5pfAPc


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Our condolences from the Royals Family to you and your familia, sad to see another lost may he Ride in peace. :angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 26 2007, 10:44 PM~8878929
> *Heres A Trip Back To Memory Lane
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1GtO5pfAPc
> *


NICE VIDEO


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

RIP :angel: :angel: 
CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 26 2007, 09:01 PM~8877929
> *Thanks To Danny D, Abel Rocha, Efrin "Bugs" Gonzalez, And Ruben "Buggz" Ochoa for All Of There Help With The Casket
> *


 :yessad: sorry bro. keep your heads up.....im sure he'll still be representing in heaven :angel: God bless you guys


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

sorry bout your loss homie may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: REST IN PEACE :angel: 
Our condolences from the MI VIDA Family to you and your family


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

:angel: MAY HE RIP FROM LIFESTYLE CC


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry about the loss of your father, my prayers are with you and your family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sorry for your loss.may god be with you and your family.


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I know what it is like to miss a parent, think about um every day . My family will keep your family in our daily prayers.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

MARTY, 
IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT YOUR DAD PASSED AWAY. WE WILL PRAY FOR HIM. I KNOW HES IN A BETTER PLACE THAN WE ARE. ,MARTY, HE WILL ALWAYS BE BYE YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS SIDE!!!
YOUR FRIEND JOSE BARBA :angel:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

RIDE IN PEACE........... :angel:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

r . i . p


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 26 2007, 11:36 PM~8878588
> *Sorry to hear about your great loss, may your father rest in peace. And im sure he would love his caskit it would make any lowrider proud
> *


X2


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS. MAY YOUR FATHER REST IN PEACE

EASTSIDE CC


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8877907
> *My Father Billy Felix Passed Away Yesterday At 9:25 AM
> 
> He Was A Good Man Loved To Hang Around With Family And Friends Joke Around And Bullshit But What He Loved To Do The Most Was Cruise Around In His 1937 Chevy Before He Got Sick He rolled That Car Everywhere Even If It Was Just Around The Block To Get Some Cigg's Or To Schools To Pick up His Grand Kids Or Even Rollin About 60 And Hittin Switches On The Freeway lol. He Was Good Friends With Alot Of People And He Will Sure Be Remember'd By All Of Us Here In Vegas And In Southern California Where He Grew Up And ect.
> ...


my deepest sympathies, go out to you, marty, and your family in this difficult time.
We Will miss you billy..... from the marquez family


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

may he lay in peace


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

All Las Vegas Riders

If U Wish To Attend My Fathers Services U Are More Than Welcome To Come By

Viewing Will Be Held on Friday At 3:00 Pm to 5:00 Pm Mass Will Be Held At 5:00 Pm And This Will Be Held At St. Elizabeth Roman Cathlioc Church In Summerlin

The Funeral service On Saturday Will Be At The Same Church at 1:00 Pm Then We Will Drive From The Church To The Burial At Palms On North Jones
Lookin To Have Alot Of Clubs Come Out To Pay There Respects To My Father u can Fly Club Colors Both Days And Hope To See U Guys Bring Out As Many Lowriders As Possible The Desirable Ones Will Be Bringing Out Our Cars Saturday And Having Them stay At The Cemetary Where The Burial Is Gonna Take Place Then Car Pool To The Church For The Services And The Cars Will Be Attended And Watched Not Left Alone And The Ceremony Will Have Coverage in LRM So Hope To See Alot Of Vegas Riders Get Together And Pay There Respects To A Fellow Rider
If U Need Any more information Or Contact Information PM Me Or LifeAfterDeath 2 
Thanks Everyone


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS HOMIE. :angel: 

I LOSS MY DAD ALSO,WILL BE TWO YEARS THIS DEC.*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

our hearts go out to the Felix Family and the People that had Billy in there lives... May he RIDE IN PEACE.

Miracles ATX


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :angel:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 27 2007, 01:00 AM~8878742
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


MAY HE REST IN PEACE. :angel:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 26 2007, 11:00 PM~8878742
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear homie, may your father rest in peace & my prayers are with you and your family :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

May Billy Ride In Paradise

Much Luv and Respect to the family and club...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

MAY HE RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:angel: Ride In Paradise Homie. Condolences from The RO SoCo chapter


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE I KNOW HOW IT FEELS TO LOSE A LOVED ONE MY WIFE WAS MURDERED LAST YEAR ON MEMORIAL DAY.MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA IN BEHALF OF ELEGANCIA C.C. MAY BILLY LOWRIDE WITH THE ANGELS :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

SORRY BRO TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR DAD. MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA , MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 26 2007, 08:58 PM~8877907
> *My Father Billy Felix Passed Away Yesterday At 9:25 AM
> 
> He Was A Good Man Loved To Hang Around With Family And Friends Joke Around And Bullshit But What He Loved To Do The Most Was Cruise Around In His 1937 Chevy Before He Got Sick He rolled That Car Everywhere Even If It Was Just Around The Block To Get Some Cigg's Or To Schools To Pick up His Grand Kids Or Even Rollin About 60 And Hittin Switches On The Freeway lol. He Was Good Friends With Alot Of People And He Will Sure Be Remember'd By All Of Us Here In Vegas And In Southern California Where He Grew Up And ect.
> ...


ride in peace..
:angel:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY 
MAY HE R.I.P.


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 27 2007, 07:15 AM~8879855
> *MARTY,
> IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT YOUR DAD PASSED AWAY. WE WILL PRAY FOR HIM. I KNOW HES IN A BETTER PLACE THAN WE ARE. ,MARTY, HE WILL ALWAYS BE BYE YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS SIDE!!!
> YOUR FRIEND JOSE BARBA  :angel:
> *


THANKS JOSE BARBA AND EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE PRAYERS AND SUPPORT


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Sep 27 2007, 04:49 PM~8883670
> *MAY HE REST IN PEACE I KNOW HOW IT FEELS TO LOSE A LOVED ONE MY WIFE WAS MURDERED LAST YEAR ON MEMORIAL DAY.MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA IN BEHALF OF ELEGANCIA C.C. MAY BILLY LOWRIDE WITH THE ANGELS  :angel:
> *


thanks hope some of your rides can make it let ur brother arnold
no


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MY CONDOLENCES FOR YOUR LOSS...

MAY ANOTHER FALLEN RIDER R.I.P.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

my god bless ur familia and keep it strong during this hard time....may your father rest in peace......remember that there are three deaths...the first is when your body stop functioning...the second is when you are buried in the ground....the third and final death is when there is no one alive that can remember you...as long as 1 person who is still alive can remember who you were you will never truely die....

RIP for a fellow rider

"Richee"


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 27 2007, 08:14 PM~8885523
> *my god bless ur familia and keep it strong during this hard time....may your father rest in peace......remember that there are three deaths...the first is when your body stop functioning...the second is when you are buried in the ground....the third and final death is when there is no one alive that can remember you...as long as 1 person who is still alive can remember who you were you will never truely die....
> 
> RIP for a fellow rider
> ...


AMEN BROTHER....


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn homie, sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

R.I.P billy


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

hey uso your pop is crusin the kingdom of heaven blvd with all the angel rydas car club that a big car club up there uce onelove from our familys to your uso stay up and godbless.


UCE FAMILYS :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 27 2007, 10:20 PM~8886019
> *hey uso your pop is crusin the kingdom of heaven blvd with all the angel rydas car club that a big car club up there uce onelove from our familys to your uso stay up and godbless.
> UCE FAMILYS :angel:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm really sorry for your loss,my prayers go out to him & the rest of your family!May GOD bless his soul. :angel: :angel: From "Neu Exposure cc So.Cal."


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

RIP TO A FELLOW RIDER!


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

may your pops rest in peace homie....from ShotCallers Bike Club sfv... :angel:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

My condolences to you and your family. God bless.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*R.I.P FROM ALL THE ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE! AND CONDOLENCES TO ALL OF BILLY'S FAMILY AND FRIENDS!*
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry about the loss ,keep ur head up :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

All Las Vegas Riders

If U Wish To Attend My Fathers Services U Are More Than Welcome To Come By

Viewing Will Be Held on Friday At 3:00 Pm to 5:00 Pm Mass Will Be Held At 5:00 Pm And This Will Be Held At St. Elizabeth Roman Cathlioc Church In Summerlin

The Funeral service On Saturday Will Be At The Same Church at 1:00 Pm Then We Will Drive From The Church To The Burial At Palms On North Jones
Lookin To Have Alot Of Clubs Come Out To Pay There Respects To My Father u can Fly Club Colors Both Days And Hope To See U Guys Bring Out As Many Lowriders As Possible The Desirable Ones Will Be Bringing Out Our Cars Saturday And Having Them stay At The Cemetary Where The Burial Is Gonna Take Place Then Car Pool To The Church For The Services And The Cars Will Be Attended And Watched Not Left Alone And The Ceremony Will Have Coverage in LRM So Hope To See Alot Of Vegas Riders Get Together And Pay There Respects To A Fellow Rider
If U Need Any more information Or Contact Information PM Me Or LifeAfterDeath 2 
Thanks Everyone


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

:angel: TTT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 28 2007, 09:33 AM~8888948
> *All Las Vegas Riders
> 
> If U Wish To Attend My Fathers Services U Are More Than Welcome To Come By
> ...


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry for your family's loss. May he RIP. Im sure he will be missed.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

T.T.T.!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

VEGAS Hope u got your rides polished up and a black ribbon on your plaques


SEE YOU GUYS TOMARROW


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

RIP MR FELIX MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

To our lost rider R.I.P Billy......He's last ride as what his son ''Marty" said.. :uh: 

























Our deepest sympathy goes out to the Felix Family


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Marty and his dads car...
















Triple O.G


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

nice pic's thxxxx


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I said a little prayer in my own way for him and for all the other soldiers that have been lost these last few years. Although I did not know this man I opened the topic it made me think about my son and how quick life is happening. We should all just really appreciate life, and lowriding to the fullest. Scrape the block in peace and do it with a smile we all are blessed to have found lowriding it has created a worldwide family in a way.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

It was a beautiful service, bitter-sweet, thanks for letting us spend a moment with your family, Uso's always got your back 'cause you always got ours R.I.P.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 30 2007, 07:06 AM~8899725
> *It was a beautiful service, bitter-sweet, thanks for letting us spend a moment with your family, Uso's always got your back 'cause you always got ours R.I.P.
> *


x2 :angel: Thank you for letting us be a part of such a sad, yet special occasion. I was honored to be there.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank You To everyone who came to pay there respects and those who brought there cars it ment ALOT and all the cars out there looked real good im pretty sure thats the way my dad would have liked to went out 


it was pretty strange what happend when we were droping the cars off at the cemetary i was riding with my bro in my dads bomb and when we were gettin ready to pull into the cemetary off jones and one of my dads favorite songs came on in the car on the radio As We Drove Into The Cemetary where my dad was going to be layed to rest and iono what u guys would call it but i see it as if he was with all of us yesterday cruising the lowriders



Thanks Again To Every One Who Came Out :thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 30 2007, 02:07 PM~8901463
> *Thank You To everyone who came to pay there respects and those who brought there cars it ment ALOT and all the cars out there looked real good im pretty sure thats the way my dad would have liked to went out
> it was pretty strange what happend when we were droping the cars off at the cemetary i was riding with my bro in my dads bomb and when we were gettin ready to pull into the cemetary off jones and one of my dads favorite songs came on in the car on the radio As We Drove Into The Cemetary where my dad was going to be layed to rest and iono what u guys would call it but i see it as if he was with all of us yesterday cruising the lowriders
> Thanks Again To Every One Who Came Out :thumbsup:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 30 2007, 02:07 PM~8901463
> *Thank You To everyone who came to pay there respects and those who brought there cars it ment ALOT and all the cars out there looked real good im pretty sure thats the way my dad would have liked to went out
> it was pretty strange what happend when we were droping the cars off at the cemetary i was riding with my bro in my dads bomb and when we were gettin ready to pull into the cemetary off jones and one of my dads favorite songs came on in the car on the radio As We Drove Into The Cemetary where my dad was going to be layed to rest and iono what u guys would call it but i see it as if he was with all of us yesterday cruising the lowriders
> Thanks Again To Every One Who Came Out :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: 


:angel:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

R.I.P My Brother. :angel: :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Pallbearer Gloves And My Crucifix With My Dads Car


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice pics... Thanks Ron and Zack.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 30 2007, 06:13 PM~8903000
> *Nice pics... Thanks Ron and Zack.
> *


 R.I.P. BILLY</span> :angel:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Sep 30 2007, 07:19 PM~8903477
> * R.I.P. BILLY</span> :angel:
> *


I think I speak for everyone else who was present.... IT'S THE LEAST WE COULD DO!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

REST IN PEACE DAD


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Rest easy Billy. my condolences to his family and friends! i lost a friend 3 weeks ago so i know how it feels..

Looked like the perfect send off!

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

im sorry to hear this, may your father rest in peace :angel:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry for your loss, i just lost someone close to me so trust me i feel for you.



may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

My condolences to you and the rest of the family. May your father rest in peace.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Sep 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8903477
> * R.I.P. BILLY</span> :angel:
> *


*I'm glad I was able to make it, and thank you for letting us outsiders attend..lol.

my deepest condolences.*


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 30 2007, 01:07 PM~8901463
> *Thank You To everyone who came to pay there respects and those who brought there cars it ment ALOT and all the cars out there looked real good im pretty sure thats the way my dad would have liked to went out
> it was pretty strange what happend when we were droping the cars off at the cemetary i was riding with my bro in my dads bomb and when we were gettin ready to pull into the cemetary off jones and one of my dads favorite songs came on in the car on the radio As We Drove Into The Cemetary where my dad was going to be layed to rest and iono what u guys would call it but i see it as if he was with all of us yesterday cruising the lowriders
> Thanks Again To Every One Who Came Out :thumbsup:
> *


IM TELLING U HE WAS PROBABLY WATCHING OVER U GUYS BE STRONG
RIDE IN PEACE FROM BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS WISH I HEARD SOONER


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

R I P LOST SOLDIER FOR VEGAS LOWRIDERS :angel: :angel:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

marty sorry for your loss, your pops was cool people i ran into him a few times when he was out cruisin. the world takes a great loss losing your father. RIDE IN PEACE BILLY


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

sorry to hear that, RIP


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Won 1st Place At The Supershow


R.I.P. Dad


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 8 2007, 08:45 AM~8952164
> *Won 1st Place At The Supershow
> R.I.P. Dad
> *


:worship: CONGRATS TO BILLY RIDIN UPSTAIRS, ZACK, THE WHOLE FELIX FAM, AND D'1s!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8877907
> *My Father Billy Felix Passed Away Yesterday At 9:25 AM
> 
> He Was A Good Man Loved To Hang Around With Family And Friends Joke Around And Bullshit But What He Loved To Do The Most Was Cruise Around In His 1937 Chevy Before He Got Sick He rolled That Car Everywhere Even If It Was Just Around The Block To Get Some Cigg's Or To Schools To Pick up His Grand Kids Or Even Rollin About 60 And Hittin Switches On The Freeway lol. He Was Good Friends With Alot Of People And He Will Sure Be Remember'd By All Of Us Here In Vegas And In Southern California Where He Grew Up And ect.
> ...


Sorry for your loss, only comfort that can be given is that you will see him again and then you both will be free from this cruel world...RIP... :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 8 2007, 10:26 AM~8952379
> *:worship: CONGRATS TO BILLY RIDIN UPSTAIRS, ZACK, THE WHOLE FELIX FAM, AND D'1s!
> *



Thanks Homie 

Would Have Gotten 3rd Place Sweepstakes But That Black 39 From Together Beat Us Out :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 8 2007, 11:04 AM~8952584
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> Would Have Gotten 3rd Place Sweepstakes But That Black 39 From Together Beat Us Out :uh:
> *













Guess All We need To Start Winning Best of Is Chrome Undies And Maybe Even Newer Paint  But Its All Good The Car Was There And one First in Its Class All That Counts is It Placed!!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

don't know how that black 39 beat your dad's! Favoritism maybe? That one doesnt have the custom cadillac tail lights, custom grill, frenched antennas or pinstriping :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 8 2007, 01:39 PM~8953504
> *don't know how that black 39 beat your dad's! Favoritism maybe? That one doesnt have the custom cadillac tail lights, custom grill, frenched antennas or pinstriping  :0
> *



Or Mustang II Front End And Frenched Parking Lights on the fenders and molded and shaved running boards or a V8 350 camero engine with Disk Brakes And A Frenched licence Plate And Shaved Gas Tank That Was Redirected To The Inside Of The Trunk And A Ford 9 inch Rear End And U Cant Forget The Custom Hood it Has All Frenched With The Gold Billet Spears And What About The Diamond Cut Gold Spokes


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Ima Pinstripe A Credit Board For My Dads Car One Day :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 8 2007, 03:14 PM~8953757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP !!! :angel:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 8 2007, 02:52 PM~8953591
> *Or Mustang II Front End And Frenched Parking Lights on the fenders and molded and shaved running boards or a V8 350 camero engine with Disk Brakes  And A Frenched licence Plate And Shaved Gas Tank That Was Redirected To The Inside Of The Trunk And A Ford 9 inch Rear End And U Cant Forget The Custom Hood it Has All Frenched With The Gold Billet Spears And What About The Diamond Cut Gold Spokes
> *


With all these mods I don't know how it possibly beat you, sometimes you wonder how the judging works :dunno: :dunno: But just wanted to say CONGRATS on your 1st place win, your dad must be smiling down, very proud!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

RIP


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:angel: rest in peace..........hook me up with the cruze spot when i get to heaven


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 17 2007, 06:02 PM~9025538
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry for being so late, but sorry to hear about your pops. i remember your dad and marty from vegas super show years ago. i was in elite when dickie passed. anyways, i know how serious your dad was about lowriding and has good taste, it shows in the pride he has in the 37 by not ruining it like many people do when buying a ride from someone else. i seen your bro's 64 and your work on models and i can tell he taught you alot in lowriding. he and richard are riding in peace...true lowriders


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

good job on the trophy at the show


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

sorry to hear about your father bro...sounded like a really cool guy to kick it and cruise with...that 39 is clean im sure he's still cruising in heaven


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 14 2007, 06:21 PM~9229923
> *sorry to hear about your father bro...sounded like a really cool guy to kick it and cruise with...that 37 is clean im sure he's still cruising in heaven
> *


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 14 2007, 07:35 PM~9230017


woops my bad thought i put 37...thanks for the look out :biggrin:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for your families loss.May God be with you and your family.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

R.I.P.

Been 2 Months Exactly Today We All miss You


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

RIP..hes in a much better place now


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 17 2007, 09:02 PM~9025538
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Z, and family


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 25 2007, 02:10 AM~9298661
> *R.I.P.
> 
> Been 2 Months Exactly Today We All miss You
> *


 :angel:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

its never too late to send a condolence may he rest in peace its allways a shame to loose someone in this lowriding industry thats why we ride every day like if its our last :angel:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

sorry bout ya pops homie RIP


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

RIDE IN PEACE BILLY R. FELIX  :angel:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry bro.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn bro. Sorry for your loss. RIP :angel:


----------

